# Budgie Tugging at Bells? Is it Safe?



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, image attached below. I am wondering about these bells that come on lots of my budgie, Peeko's toys. He absolutely adores playing with them and goes crazy singing away to them and ringing them. He's not attached to them or anything as far as I can tell, but he does play with them a lot and he is a lone budgie. He keeps tugging at the bell where it is attached and the ringer that dangles on the inside. Should I worry about this, he seems sometimes like he is really trying to pull it off. I always keep a close eye on him when I'm around. I'd hate to have to remove them since he really loves them and I love watching him play with them. Am I just overthinking? Thanks in advance!

P.S Peeko is absolutely a boy, I know lots of people have been confused but the crustiness on his cere is what is left after being treated for scaly mites.

- Laura, and Peeko


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As these bells age they start to corrode in spots, if you see that throw them away. You can usually pry them off of the toy so if the toy is still in good shape you do not need to throw away everything. You could also get him a stainless steel bell like the ones in this link Stainless Steel Bell Small (1


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

I do as Cody has advised you and remove the bells when they begin to corrode. I usually replace them with another bell taken from a different toy that may have been destroyed in another manner.


----------

